# TV-Topseller: 47-Zoll-LED-TV mit Triple-Tuner und 400 Hz für 666 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2012)

*TV-Topseller: 47-Zoll-LED-TV mit Triple-Tuner und 400 Hz für 666 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu TV-Topseller: 47-Zoll-LED-TV mit Triple-Tuner und 400 Hz für 666 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: TV-Topseller: 47-Zoll-LED-TV mit Triple-Tuner und 400 Hz für 666 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. Januar 2012)

*TV-Topseller: 47-Zoll-LED-TV mit Triple-Tuner und 400 Hz für 666 Euro [Anzeige]*

Na toll und morgen kommt mein 42LV4500 von einer Spedition für 570€!

Das Teil hie rmit 47" ist echt der Kracher. Man wieso habe ich immer Pech ?!


----------

